# Ethernet/USB port.



## The Incredible (Nov 7, 2005)

how can i know whether my mobo hav ethernet/usb port or not. btw i hav a 56kbps modem installed in a pci slot. is that only known as usb port. pls help. its urgent.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 7, 2005)

about watis a USB port mebbe this will help
Click here

whereas for ETH it looks like this
Click here

USB is a long slotted hole and is thin and most prolly exactly below ur keyboard/mouse ports...

The ethernet port though is mostly option and looks like a big sized phone socket (RJ45)

Lol - Funny u dont know wat a USB is , do u ever see wires attached to ur comp ?

USB means Universal Serial Bus. its a popular port for PnP Devices...


----------



## godsownman (Nov 7, 2005)

The modem that is connected in your PCI slot is a Dial up modem ( 56kbps specifies the max speed ).

But it looks like your a bit confused .The USB and Ethernet ports are used to connect modems which can and are ONLY used in Broadband connections.

Regards


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> The modem that is connected in your PCI slot is a Dial up modem ( 56kbps specifies the max speed ).
> 
> But it looks like your a bit confused .The USB and Ethernet ports are used to connect modems which can and are ONLY used in Broadband connections.
> 
> Regards



i'm willin to get a Broadband connection. 

suppose i'm having a usb modem and an ethernet modem just as bsnl provides. i asked them not to come for installation. now tell me how and where do i have to install those modems


----------



## kato (Nov 8, 2005)

why they hell u want to install it urselves when they come with the modem they install it for you. You just have to configure it afterwards which sometimes differs from place to place(some have always on and others have dialup kind of connection for dataone).Silly bsnl guys


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

the problem is not why i wanna do it myself but how to do so. wats bad in knowing.


----------



## choudang (Nov 8, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> suppose i'm having a usb modem and an ethernet modem just as bsnl provides. i asked them not to come for installation. now tell me how and where do i have to install those modems



my dear friend .... i can give you a clear and proper solution. do it and and enjoy your surfing.

BSNL wil provide you an ethernet modem right. so you have to connect it to your ethernet port. as you are confused abt ur mobo that it hav nor not, buy one 10/100 mbps LAN CARD. plug it into your PCI slot. [i hope thatur using XP.. if so don't need to install drivers, it will take automatically]. Now connect your modem to you Lan card and start surfing.. 

i hope you will be satified with the solution.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 8, 2005)

Ofcourse you can do it yourself. I've done it myself. Actually i taught bsnl people here how to do it. I was the first to get connection here, and configured it myself. After some two days bsnl people called me and want me to configure it for another guy. They called me at their office and asked me to show them how to configure it. Its very simple.


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

how much will that 10/100 mbps LAN CARD cost me??? can u suggest me a particular company of whose to buy.


allrite as bsnl provides only one modem which i can plug either in usb port or in ethernet port and i have a usb port at the back of my cabinet.

so now suppose, i hav to connect it to my usb port, will i have to connect it using sumthing or i can directly insert it in the black usb port present at the back of my cabinet???

i'm now knowing that a device named splitter is used to connect an ADSL modem to the phone line. is it actually wall jack. will bsnl provide a splitter with the adsl modem or do i have to buy it separately. how much will it cost.

yes i use xp with sp2


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 8, 2005)

Dude relax. You have a USB modem and a USB port. Just connect it using the cable which will be provided with the USB modem. And yes you need a cable. If the cable is not provided, which it should be, then please talk to the dealer from whom you got the modem. 

As far as the splitter goes it will be provided by BSNL.


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> As far as the splitter goes it will be provided by BSNL.



with the usb/ethernet modem??? or when i will ask them to install.


i'm talking abt the modem whihc bsnl provides in data1 connection. 


so now wat i know is...

bsnl will provide an ADSL modem which can b connected using usb/ethernet port to my computer. and they will provide a splitter and a connection cable too.

if i'm wrong pls correct me.

will they provide all this even if i select that i will do the installation myself?

PS: dont get angry.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2005)

My LAN card costed me rs. 160 (Realtek), way back in feb. 05.

Why dont you want the BSNL dudes to do the honours?


----------



## choudang (Nov 8, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> icecoolz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think he is totaly confused ... hey just give it to the BSNL guys


----------



## godsownman (Nov 8, 2005)

What is the purpose of a splitter.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 8, 2005)

He is confusing everyone. Ok, first of all you should know that the prerequsite for dataone.
1. A telephone line
2. A computer with usb or ethernet.
Thats all everything else will be provided by bsnl. This is the list which bsnl will give you.
1. ADSL Modem
2. ADSL Modem - LAN/USB Connector
3. ADSL Splitter
4. Splitter - Modem & Splitter - Telephone Connectors

You dont have to worry as you've already a pc with usb and a telphone line. everything else will be taken care off by bsnl.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 8, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of a splitter.
> 
> I read connecting an ADSL modem to the phone line , buts whats the advantage of doing so.



splitter does nothing but splits a single telephone line into two so that you can connect to telephone and modem simultaneously. If ur using the connection to pc only, then there is no need of splitter.


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 9, 2005)

i'm confused on only and only one point.

the point is that whether bsnl will provide the splitter and the connecting wire even if i select the option of doing the installation myself.

now i have no doubts on wat is splitter and allthat and how to do the installation. i can do it myself now.

pls clr the confusion above.


----------



## godsownman (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks . I was wondering why does he require such a thing when he is going in for a Dataone connection


----------



## kato (Nov 9, 2005)

@godownman buddy when u get a dataone connection its very neccessary to have a splitter as it will only then allow u to use both internet and phone simultaneously.

@incredible when they give u ur modem simply ask for the splitter and required wires but i still say get it doen from them also if there u get always on dataone(some ppl use some kind of dialup for it) then od ask them about
ip address 
default gateway
DNS server
If u have the dialup kind of dataone there then u may not require these.


----------



## godsownman (Nov 9, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> @godownman buddy when u get a dataone connection its very neccessary to have a splitter as it will only then allow u to use both internet and phone simultaneously.
> 
> @incredible when they give u ur modem simply ask for the splitter and required wires but i still say get it doen from them also if there u get always on dataone(some ppl use some kind of dialup for it) then od ask them about
> ip address
> ...




Thanks Kato,

I completely blanked out on the aspect that BSNL provides the connection through the telephone line.

Thanks a lot.

Regards


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 10, 2005)

The Incredible: 

Splitter is not so easy to install. It differs from line to line. And if you do it and it messes up, ur not gonna get the necessary support for it. Secondly for a first time install get it done by them. I would not reccomend doing it urself just cos u wanna save some money dude..come on...


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 10, 2005)

all rite

i have submitted the form and have asked them to do it already. 

thnks for all of ur help. i came to kne many new things. thanks  a  lot.

btw how much time do u think they will take to process my request.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2005)

it took me 7 days

they say a max of 15 days.

Best of Luck, fast connections, happy d/c's at the wrong time !


----------



## kato (Nov 10, 2005)

i got only after a month or so even though i had applied for the liberty plan where u get the landline connection with it. But it came in 7 days but no broadband. I t was delayed bcoz of inavailability of modem i guess u may get it soon and also a wise decision for letting them do it.


----------

